# 1/8” Dia Pattern Bit



## Jim Gallo (Aug 5, 2015)

Does anyone know if any manufacturer makes a 1/8” or even 1/16” bearing guided pattern bit?
Nothing else will work for my application because the pattern has very small and tight lines. I own 1/16” and 1/8” straight bits, but I need something with a bearing. The best I could find when I do a search is 3/16”, which will work, but leave a lot of work for a chisel and exacto knife. 
Thanks for any guidance!!

Jim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Check here
https://www.toolstoday.com/flush-tr...x6OBxjHB44Oe8ee_a7-RWfmxEHJw9h7caAmYMEALw_wcB

Check warning need to run and proceeded slowly


----------



## Jim Gallo (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks Semipro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

What diam. shank does your router take? If you have an 1/8" collet you can let the shank of the bit be the guide bearing and follow the pattern. (Thinking Dremel).
Herb


----------



## Jim Gallo (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks Herb, that is a great idea!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Jim if you have a scroll saw you might be able to use that.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Jim Gallo said:


> Thanks Herb, that is a great idea!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jim, I have seen Scrollsaw files too , I am not a scroller so know nothing about them, but sounds like a good idea.
Herb

Scroll Saw Blades Accessories


----------

